# Razz is New US Champion!



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Our Razz is now known as US/Can Champion Ambertru's Razz Razz Metazz CGN TT after winning Best of Winners and his American Ch. today @ the Great Barrington Kennel Club show in West Springfield Mass under judge, Marilyn Spacht. Graeme Burdon, Professional Handler, did a great job with Razz. 

Unfortunately, I was unable to attend the show  but pictures will be forthcoming.

A special Thank you to amazing friend & breeder, Connie Johnson of Ambertru Golden Retrievers of Pembroke, Ontario for letting me have Razz!

The picture posted is of Razz @ the Golden Retriever National in St. Louis in September 2012.

The bottom right picture is Razz with our dear friend, AndyFarmer!!!!! We met Jill on GRF years ago, became friends & finally met in St. Louis this year. We had a wonderful time with Jill & our friendship became even stronger. We plan on getting together with Jill again very soon! Thanks, GRF!

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=327313


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge congrats!!! I saw this on Facebook!!! So happy for you and everyone involved!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! Razz looks gorgeous!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations to Razz!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations. What a gorgeous golden!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a (well deserved) honor! You must be very proud


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yay for Razz. Congratulations to him, his handler, and you.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy! Congratulations!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow thats awesome!! Great job to all! Razz is a handsome looking dog. Congrats!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job team Razz! What an accomplishment. Razz does have to keep that family line of Champions going.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Gwen, Razz, Connie and Graeme- it was my pleasure meeting all of you! And this CH Razz boy stole my heart, trust me!!! Glad we are all friends!! Razz-- congratulations young man on your championship~~~ everyone is very proud of you!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats !!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

huge congratulations!! Way to go!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go, Razz! He is such a nice boy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow what a gorgeous girl!!! Congratulations!!! You must be so proud of her


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

He is a very handsome boy. Congrats that is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Razz is beautiful, congratulations!

Happy to see you back on the forum!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Takhini (Feb 23, 2013)

A beautiful boy and deserving new Champion! Congrats, Gwen!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations! Razz is bee U T ful!


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats Razz from your brother Wilson.:wavey:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He looks great! His head is just gorgeous.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations! Razz is a beautiful boy. Well deserving of his title.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

